

Google changed the Favicon - thefox
https://www.google.com/favicon.ico

======
sp332
Already posted, discussion <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4379867> and
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4375713> , and Google's blog post about
it <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4375713>

